# Coventry & Leicester Show 26/02/2011



## poshmog

Just to let everyone know ,if you havent got your entry in yet ,and thought you had missed it,we are taking last min entries for the next couple of days!!

Schedule online on CAT PLANET or the Coventry & Leicester website :thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska

I've entered but didn't put a SAE in as my post is cr*p at the moment. Hope they got it :thumbup:


----------



## Donskie

Got both my girls entered and looking forward to another girly day out, lol


----------



## rcmadd

ive entered this with a 4mth old female ..pedigree pet though as shes not got thick enough coat.:frown:


----------



## Alansw8

I will be there hoping we do well and can make it an hat trick  with my cat


----------



## poshmog

Excellent !!! Looking forward to seeing everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Donskie

Well, both girls bathed over weekend ready for show and looking forward to it. Hope to meet some peeps from the forum at the show.


----------



## carolmanycats

I shall be there, well, I think I'd better be as I am judging lOL


----------



## poshmog

And I will be there ,and as Carol says think there would be trouble if I wasnt !!

If you want to say hello I will be the person freezing to death in vetting in !!


----------



## ChinaBlue

I'll be there - not showing but helping out on the Pinky PawZ stall - so feel free to come over and say hello!


----------



## allison6564

Well I WAS going with my Stan the Man in the pet pedigree section but poor little Stan is not well! He has always had problems with runny poos but the last couple of weeks has been having bright red blood in them and so off to the vets tonight to try and find out what is going on. He's eating etc all ok but his coat has lost its lustre and he just doesn't seem 100% to me. He has lost a small amount of weight but I did change thhier food as last time they were at the vets he said they could do with loosing a little bit. Not that they wer efat but he said that they were still so young and so better start off on the right track etc.

Will know more after tonight but I don't think it will be fair to take him as we also have a trade stand there to sell our HUGE cat scratchers and so would be even longer day than normal. So I will be there myself but feeling really left out without my boy!!


----------



## messyhearts

Aww, hope Stan is okay. Sounds like colitis which may be caused by an allergy.


----------



## Donskie

Hope Stan is ok and all goes well at the vets tonight.


----------



## allison6564

On the wrong forum here talkiing about my Stan and his problems but wanted to give you an update. Vet is starting at the bottom (sorry for the pun!) and I'm putting him on Royal Canin Blue Whiting and Rice which he as a multiple cat owner himself swaers by. Stans already on Science Plan Sensitive so not sure if this will work. We'll give him 10 days ish and then if no improvemnet will start the stool tests etc.

Have to say when the vet tried to take his temp he went mental!!! Must of really hurt as his bottom must be sore - poor thing Vet said it was not a normal raction etc.

Saying all that he's ok and eating, drinking and playing so hopefully my little pur baby will be fine.

Like I said will be at the show with a trade stand, just look for huge cat trees and that will be me!!! Good luck all!!!


----------



## carolmanycats

So sorry to hear about Stan, do hope he will be OK bless him. Has the vet tested for tritrichomonas foetus, it seems to be getting more common these days!


----------



## carolmanycats

ChinaBlue said:


> I'll be there - not showing but helping out on the Pinky PawZ stall - so feel free to come over and say hello!


One day I'll be at the same show as you with Josh and you can come and have your long overdue Joshy cuddles LOL


----------



## messyhearts

Oh, the poor boy. Probably is very sore.

I think you'd be better with a hypoallergenic food than either Hills or Royal Canin. We tried all the foods under the sun for our dog when she had colitis & the only stuff that stopped it was hypoallergenic food that didn't have colours, preservatives or additives. Why not give Burns, James Wellbeloved or Arden Grange a go instead of Royal Canin or Hills (both are full of chemicals)? Or even better, Orijen or Applaws.


----------



## Vixxen

sadly im not showing at cov & leics this year as i was at the NFC club show last saturday but i will come over and have a look at the show on sat


----------



## rcmadd

pedigree pet..... me and the mrs..(ragadee) will be there..:thumbup:


----------



## ChinaBlue

carolmanycats said:


> One day I'll be at the same show as you with Josh and you can come and have your long overdue Joshy cuddles LOL


This I will very definitely take you up on!


----------



## rcmadd

good luck all.....:thumbup:


----------



## lizward

Basil got his third CC at last, we've been trying for it for well over a year, and he also did well in his side classes. William got his 1st open and BOB and also did well in his side classes. So a good day for us!

Liz


----------



## carolmanycats

Well done Liz!


----------



## Alansw8

Well done Liz, well deserved.

Mona had a good day too winning her 2nd Grand certificate and also getting BOB


----------



## rcmadd

well done to all...:thumbup:

my girl got 1st and bob open..
2 x 1st
4 x 2nd (inc crystal clear overall pet)
a joint 3rd and a 4th:thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats

Well done to your baby, she was gorgeous, so alert and happy and smelt wonderful! The class I gave her 2nd in was very, very close


----------



## Donskie

Congrats to all winners yesterday :thumbup:. Our Krystal got the res Grand and Babooshka got 1st and BOB. We had a enjoyable day, couldn't believe the size on some of the side classes though as Krystal got 3rd out of a class of 16. There were some lovely cats being shown all looking very spectacular.


----------



## rcmadd

that was the astrology class then.. thank you... we really never expected to do so well, it was her first show..


----------



## carolmanycats

It was, yes. It was soooo close and, if I am totally honest, all that split them in the end was that the little tabby & white girl who won is just so like a female version of my Charlie at home, plus I loved her odd eyes, so unusual in a non-ped! It was the only way I could decide as I was backwards and forwards trying to decide between the two, LOL


----------



## rcmadd

lol... odd eyes do swing things...:thumbup:


----------



## rcmadd

i noticed you never got a purr from her... dont worry neither do we..:lol:

only time she does purr is when she tries to get a drink off her mum...


----------



## Soupie

rcmadd said:


> well done to all...:thumbup:
> 
> my girl got 1st and bob open..
> 2 x 1st
> 4 x 2nd (inc crystal clear overall pet)
> a joint 3rd and a 4th:thumbup:


which was your girl? wondering if I judged her!


----------



## rcmadd

she was in pedigree pet..


----------



## Soupie

What's her name?


----------



## rcmadd

skye missbehaving... shes a blue tortie ragdoll kitten


----------



## skyblue

where was this held?


----------



## rcmadd

staffordshire county showground.


----------



## skyblue

rcmadd said:


> staffordshire county showground.


ok...scratches head:confused1:


----------

